# GTA : SA my Review..



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2005)

*san andreas*

HEY you. What about san andreas? ign.com has given the pc version 9.3 which disappointed me,When it will be available in our GREAT NATION?any ideas.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

I think it will avilable on 15 July in Delhi.
Dont know That is true or not but shopkeeper told me that.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: san andreas*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> HEY you. What about san andreas? ign.com has given the pc version 9.3 which disappointed me,When it will be available in our GREAT NATION?any ideas.



man 9.3/10 is a very good score , why are u disappointed , a score above 8 is enuf for a game to be cool

gamespot gave 9/10

Gameplay - 9 
Graphics - 8 
Sound - 7 
Value - 9 
Tilt - 10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2005)

but ps2 got 9.9 yes it is true 9.9


----------



## Charley (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: san andreas*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> man 9.3/10 is a very good score , why are u disappointed , a score above 8 is enuf for a game to be cool
> 
> gamespot gave 9/10
> 
> ...



Way to Go......


----------



## Nimda (Jun 12, 2005)

Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> I think it will avilable on 15 July in Delhi.
> Dont know That is true or not but shopkeeper told me that.


Sigh. Another month of waiting to go   Anyway thanx for the info. I was about to go to Palika this week to ask about GTA:SA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2005)

send me a copy when you buy 

lol


----------



## Nimda (Jun 12, 2005)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> send me a copy when you buy
> 
> lol


Sure    I'll send it but it may not reach Rajasthan. Palika CD's just get disintegrated if u touch them too much


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 13, 2005)

i just played the PC version in my friends place next door.. man its good.. the game is jus too big.. the graphics is good.. the radio stations really rock.. driving the bycycle was cool.. and this time that energy bar.. man it was funny he keeps goin to gym and eating out n all.. its all getting kinda complicted the fat content.. muscle stress n so on.. v can now swim too but not for long until he can hold his breath.. this 1st mssion is asusual going to a blip.. then comes a mission where u get some respect.. u need keep up with another person which i suppose is CJ's Bro.. i haven played the other missions still.. il edit as soon as i play it.. and id suggest ppl to play it with a game pad  or mayb i prefer it 

Overall speakin game is good.. its a pretty long game.. will keep you occupied for months


----------



## c00l (Jun 13, 2005)

lol
u ppl r waiting fr it when it can be downloaded fr free
though its not legal but not many ppl buy original ones


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 13, 2005)

my frnd next door has it.. his dad jus came back from US.. lucky guy..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2005)

who said we want it to be original?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 13, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> Overall speakin game is good.. its a pretty long game.. will keep you occupied for months



Dont worry, a true gamer will complete it in a fortnight !!  

Looking to play this one.......


----------



## Nimda (Jun 13, 2005)

^^^ When it comes to GTA games, "completing the game" has a whole new meaning. I know ppl who were playing GTA:VC 2 years after it was released, every day. I guess that guy will be playing GTA:SA for the next 10 years


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 13, 2005)

lol its not a game that can b finished in 2 weeks unless u do nothing but play!


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 14, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> lol its not a game that can b finished in 2 weeks unless u do nothing but play!



That's why they are called "true gamer".....literally


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 14, 2005)

Hell! I think I am a true gamer and yes, I won't be completing it in 2 weeks...infact I won't even like it if I even do manage to complete in 2 weeks! GTA is a game that is more enjoyable in the longer run. It would loose half it's charm if you blaze through the game without driving around the town, shooting homies, picking up working girls and the works. But then, it's the way I like to play.

@Bala: Damn! I am jealous. Just wait till I get my own copy. Does any one know if the game is officaly out here in India and if so, then what's the cost?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2005)

@cody....Sorry buddy but the copy aint available out here yet but Major inquired about it the other day at Planet M who said that it will be coming out probably by Next month but guess what Major did get the copy of the game (No prizes for guessing which version ) and man its looks absolutely amazing and for nearly half an hour we were just wandering in a quarter of an area of the whole city trying to find our way around  The Graphics are simply unbeliveable and at all settings at max on his 6600Gt the Game's Draw Distance and effects looked beautiful.Its better if everyone just check the game's Demo (If released) out first to test your systems compatibility with it as this is a very enhanced version from its previous one and i suppose it will require pretty decent graphic card to run even at low settings  

But Its definetly a worth purchase for all ya GTA Fans


----------



## sushir (Jun 14, 2005)

done ! i finished the game completely ... i am thru the story mode ie. it was AWESOME ! mind blowing ... sexy ! the missions are not dumb as some in VC ! sexy game man ! best one in GTA series. and The reference to the GTA3 GUY is awesome! my girlfrend runs away with the hero of GTA 3 to liberty city ! AWESOME !!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 15, 2005)

Had to merge the two threads as both are essentially discussing GTA:SA...will help keep the forum clean.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 15, 2005)

@sushir
u done with the game??????
u mean the ps2 version rite?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 15, 2005)

I told before. "True gamer" wud be merciless.......Gr8 Sushir


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 15, 2005)

this is not possible!!!  am 100 %sure he is talkin bout the PS2 version..


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: san andreas*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> HEY you. What about san andreas? ign.com has given the pc version 9.3 which disappointed me,When it will be available in our GREAT NATION?any ideas.


ROFL. Are you kidding me? 9.3 is a wonderful score and yet you are disappointed. Well one thing is for sure i would be buying this game from palika bazar and the original copy as usual.


----------



## krishnansurya (Jun 16, 2005)

I got my SA Yesterday.Its pretty cool. and new things like  bicycles , riding trains. and Muscle,stamina etc. all its great. But the game is of 4.6 Gigs. and 512 mb ram i must which i have.


EnJoY!


----------



## funkiguy_me (Jun 16, 2005)

will it run on:
256 md ram
40 gb hdd
1.7 ghz intel p4
no graphics card-intel inbuild graphics: intel 82845G/GL graphics controller


----------



## devianthulk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone playing d game right now?
Its availabe for download thru torrent ..... approx 4 GB

Someone pls post reviews bout the game asap.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 17, 2005)

funkiguy_me said:
			
		

> will it run on:
> 256 md ram
> 40 gb hdd
> 1.7 ghz intel p4
> no graphics card-intel inbuild graphics: intel 82845G/GL graphics controller



no it wouldn at all..


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 17, 2005)

what about on GeForce 2,

& how many CDs is the game? 4?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 17, 2005)

Actually the game has been released only in a DVD version as of now.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 17, 2005)

funkiguy_me said:
			
		

> will it run on:
> 256 md ram
> 40 gb hdd
> 1.7 ghz intel p4
> no graphics card-intel inbuild graphics: intel 82845G/GL graphics controller



Thanks for the info. So I will not have to upgrade in order to complete GTA SA. Right now I am completeing VC.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 17, 2005)

Its 4 GB material...There is little chance that it will come in CDs


----------



## zodiac_511 (Jun 17, 2005)

Will it run on this config ???

PIII 1.08 GHz
256 MB SDRAM
GeForce 4 MX440 128 MB
Seagate Barracuda 8oGB 7200rpm  

Plz answer quickly


----------



## shaunak (Jun 17, 2005)

funkiguy_me said:
			
		

> will it run on:
> 256 md ram
> 40 gb hdd
> 1.7 ghz intel p4
> no graphics card-intel inbuild graphics: intel 82845G/GL graphics controller


wow this is very close to my config!!!
just replace the cpu with 2.0ghz and card to 865 integrated!!
i was worried it wont run!!
thx 4 info funkiguy_me


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 17, 2005)

yahoooooooooooooooooooooo,,,,,i have got GTA SAN ANDREAD DVD.
i have installed and will start playing by tonight.by then i will develope my already developed intrest...by thinking bout it.
man its so cool. 

will it be playable with my system.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 17, 2005)

@Sahunak & navjotjsingh: I think you misunderstood funkiguy. He was asking if it will run on his config, to which bharatbala said no.

Now I am not sure if thats right or not as I too am hoping against hope that, that config might just run the game.

Lets wait until someone actually is able to play the game on a lower config.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 17, 2005)

zodiac_511 said:
			
		

> Will it run on this config ???
> 
> PIII 1.08 GHz
> 256 MB SDRAM
> ...



Yes it will.

For those who are asking about required config. Here is the complete original details

Operating System:
--Windows 2000 Pro(Workstation) Plus SP1 or higher
with DirectX 9

--Windows XP Home or Pro Plus SP1 or higher with
DirectX9

Min. Hardware Requirements
--1GHz Intel Pentium III Processor or AMD Athlon
Processor
--256MB RAM
--8 Speed DVD ROM Drive
--3.6GB Harddisk Space for a minimal install
--64MB Video Card with DirectX9 compatible
drivers(GeForce3 or better)
--DirectX9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
--Keyboard
--Mouse

Recommended Hardware requirements
--Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon XP Processor(or
better)
--384(+) MB of RAM
--16 Speed DVD ROM Drive
--4.7GB Harddisk Space for a full install
--128(+)MB Video Card with DirectX9 compatible
drivers(NVDIA GeForce 6 Series Recommended)
--DirectX9 comaptible Surround Sound Card (Sound
Blaster Audigy 2 Series recommended)
--GamePad with twin axis analog controls (USB or
Joystick port)
--Keyboard
--Mouse

It is available on Ebay with Prices ranging from Rs. 150-499

Check here.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2005)

aah can some one temme whts wrong with this thread

i guess the thread started in the gamerz section says its bharatbala and in the actual thread it is someone else

whts goin on?? or is it just that i need a lil more sleep ??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 18, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Had to merge the two threads as both are essentially discussing GTA:SA...will help keep the forum clean.



Hope this clears your doubt!


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2005)

but wodnt bharat's post be first?

anyways, lets c whether GTA SA runs on my laptop


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 18, 2005)

dinesh_singh said:
			
		

> will it be playable with my system



is this a joke  ur siggy says it all!!! u got a SLI mobo wit 6600 n u doubt if it will play! man ur crazy..


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 18, 2005)

man this games rocks.....i have left every thing today and just wandering around the city in gta sa and man this game is too cool.....and is a must for every game freak out there.


----------



## krishnansurya (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok. HERE ARE SOME SCREENSHOTS WHICH I MADE :


CJ In GYM.
*img72.echo.cx/img72/3124/27ec.th.jpg

CJ in FOOD SHOP.
*img72.echo.cx/img72/1270/33ui.th.jpg

One OF the FASTEST ROAD.
*img72.echo.cx/img72/5449/58zo.th.jpg

i will post some more shortly
i  have mant to post


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got the game and have only one thing to sya ... IT ROCKS .... now i have a game i can play for a long time ... and the pc version a lot better than the ps2 ver ...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 18, 2005)

Can someone tell me if anyone has tried or seen the game run on a lower end system, one with no gfx card and 256 RAM?


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 18, 2005)

guys....
today i tested this game on my system with sli mode.(check my signature for the benchmarking system)
i m using forceware 77.50 beta and this driver is latest but doesnt support gta san andreas in sli mode.so i tried every profile and just everything including split frame rendring.alternate frame rendering and AFR2.
the cards in sli system gives a framerate of average 49 fps in 1024x768 high quality texture(max is very high).
it shocked me with such low fps.
tomm i will test with single GPU mode.....and will post here.
even in 600x468 (low quality)...it gave me around 60-64 fps.
as i have read about the gpu performance in gta san....and came to know that this game require a powerhouse to run smoothly.

i also test it with a low end system which is
amd sempron 2400+
gigabyte nforce 2 mobo
512 mb 333fsb ram(single channal)
gigabyte fx 5200 gpx card

and it just killed the whole system at 1024x678 high quality
and never gone beyond 4fps
and at 600x468 it gave about 13 fps
so i dont think its playable at this system.
which is quite decent.

also check this link for further benchmarks.....man this game is a killing benchmark tool.
but like halo it is also not utilising the gpu power fully and is meant for just killing the whole system.
unlike doom3 where even a low end system at lowest settings shows realistic graphics....where as this game at lowest settings seems like old half life.this game is meant to be played at higher resolutions and high settings for a realistic look(but even at that point it doest look much better then vice city).just a slight diff.
any way check this link and see how cards like x850xt pe dies at mere 1024x678 max quality without AA.they never go beyond 60 fps.....

*www.tcmagazine.info/articles.php?action=show&showarticle=154


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 19, 2005)

i think the game needs atleast 1 GB ram to play like PS2 in 1024X768 reso
because my 512 ram machine does not give out more than 20 FPS

man this is disappointing cause i was waiting for the game eagerly


----------



## Tuffleo (Jun 19, 2005)

hey will i played it (didnt buy it tho ; ) 
i am in U.S.A so the relese was on 9th june



			
				vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> i think the game needs atleast 1 GB ram to play like PS2 in 1024X768 reso
> because my 512 ram machine does not give out more than 20 FPS
> 
> man this is disappointing cause i was waiting for the game eagerly


Well i Have 512 SDRAM But you Serisly need a good Graphic card like i got a 250$ gforce card which gives me a prity good graphic but it does work with a normal one and it dosent have anything to do with the res it adjusts it with the normal settings to give you the best proformence and ya it is serisly not for the young once.


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 19, 2005)

this game doesnt require min 1gb ram but require a good solid graphic card....recomended is geforce 6 series excluding 6200.official reccomended system req also sugesst a 6 series nvidia graphic adapter.
what a mess!!!!!!!!!!!
my friend who is doin mca from the same college and same class...was intrested in playing this gta sa.but he wasnt having any computer and ps2.
i told him that this game needs atleat a 50k setup....to run smoothly at lowest res too.and he told me that he wuld surely get LATEST computer and will surely enjoy this game.he is a harcore intel fan(its not because of performance but because intel is the only thing he knows....i told him to get a good intel setup if he really wants to....and i tried to help him to  get the best possible system....but he trusted his dealer more then me).
he thought the dealer knows better then me...coz he has experience in selling.LOL
he went to a dealer and ordered him a LATEST setup.the dealer suggested him-
intel 2.4 with HT(pentium 4)
intel ORIGINAL 845 gvsr 
128 mb ddr 266 fsb
17inch crt flat moniter
40 gb hdd 5400 rpm
samsung cd writer
4.1 intex speakers(lol the mobo supports only 2.1)
and dealer never told him to get a 4.1 soundcard
and everything latest.

he went to a few more dealers here in chandigarh...
and everybody suggested him almost same LATEST config.

and he now came to me to get some advice to buy it or not.
man i just told him to kick the whole idea of this latest system asked him to get atleast intel 865 from asus or gigabyte.and a 80 gb hdd coz the price diff is only 200-300 rs.and atleast a sony cd writer and dvd rom or atleat a combo drive with atleast 512 mb dual ch memory.
and a good agp card atleast a vanila 6800 or 6600gt.
he was having a budget of rs 50000.

now he again went to his dealer and told him to get what i told him.
the dealer told him that whjat will u do of 80 gb hdd.i bet u cant even fill up 40 gb space.i will give u a free 80gb if u fill this 40gb hdd.also he told him that 80 gb disks are slower.LOL
about the 512 mb ram he told my frnd that 128 mb is more then sufficient.

and about the soundcard.....he told him that if this mobo only supports 2.1 then go for a 2.1 intex speaker system.i dont know why he was sticking to this 845 original intel mobo.LOL

about the cd writer he told him that samsung is best and no need for DVD rom coz its not in trend right now.

and about the god damm graphic card the dealer told him that this mobo has opriginal intigrated intel graphic accelerater...which is the best.

as i have told u guys my friend trusted the dealer then me and got a super latest pc for only rs 26000 with a logitech webcam(free from dealer) and a printer.he was very happy as he got a FREE webcam....
though he dont have internet acces at home.and is having a sony camcorder for movie purposes.
he came to me to get the san andreas dvd and my dvd writer yesterday....
since then he hasent called me.....may be he is quite busy playing GTA SAN ANDREAS.
what a waste of resources......he wuld have got a tripple performing setup in that ammount.

i will post u guys with the rest of story when he will call me and tell me how many missions he has completed. :


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 19, 2005)

what the hell ... i haven't chcked the fps but i do ge more than just smooth gameplay .. here are the settings i'm currently using 
1280x1024,2x aa,all other settings maxed out .. frame limiter on ....


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 19, 2005)

while frame limiter is on u will only get 25 fps max.
and a smooth gameplay is known as around 60fps and more.
and man acc to ur system info i can bet u wont be getting better then 20 fps at the mode u told here


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 19, 2005)

with frame limiter on ... i'm always getting 25 fps ..
with it off .... over 35 always ...i'm currently on the 76.44 drivers ....

PS : Frame limter = vsync ????


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 19, 2005)

I think 30 fps is enough for smooth gameplay .. i dont mean 30 fps on avg. but the least should be 30 fps ....60 fps is more than smooth ...


----------



## e-freak (Jun 19, 2005)

It takes 800x600 as the default and max resolution on my AMD 64 with 512 RAM and 128 MB of GeForceFX 5200.


----------



## akshayt (Jun 19, 2005)

smooth game play normally vzaries with game 

to play ut 04 gud,you may want 70-80fps or higher for nfs u2 you may take 20>fps


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 20, 2005)

hmm @cody i think ur doubt is cleared..  cant run on a low end sys!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah yeah, rub it in!  I will have to trduge daily to my friends place to play this game...or maybe I just can steal the system! Now that's neat!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 20, 2005)

hehehe  ya ya steal it.. btw i rem u tellin its for pretty low end sys..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually I was not telling it, I was just speculating it. Given the fact that it's based on the old GTA3 engine, I was hoping that the system requirements wont so shocking as one for Doom3. 

What I failed to realise that while the game engine has essentialy remained the same, the game data has multiplied manyfolds. While earlier the game had to load a city, now it has to load a whole state! Naturally the game requirements leave a very sad gamer here.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 21, 2005)

ya right.. the game is HUGE..


----------



## domin8r (Jun 21, 2005)

Guess what? Nehru Place is flooded with it, so Palika must definitely have it...


----------



## rajendra99 (Jul 20, 2005)

How to open the parachute in San Andreas? It is there on top of a tall building in Los Santos near freeway in downtown. I can pick it up too. 

But when I jump, the game prompts me to open parachute. Doesn't tell what key to use! And CJ Dies...


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 24, 2005)

Will the game work on Nvdia GeForce 2 MX 32 MB graphics card.
The minimum requirement is 64 MB but will it work on 32 MB(with very low quality details atleast) or will it not work atall?


----------



## siriusb (Jul 24, 2005)

rajendra99 said:
			
		

> How to open the parachute in San Andreas? It is there on top of a tall building in Los Santos near freeway in downtown. I can pick it up too.
> 
> But when I jump, the game prompts me to open parachute. Doesn't tell what key to use! And CJ Dies...



I think it is the left-mouse click.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard the game is totally cool.There is a lot of places to roam.


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 24, 2005)

anyone can answer my question.I want to decide whether i should buy it or not.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 25, 2005)

YOu should buy it man.You can play it any number of times since there is so much you miss on the first time to finish the game and it always keeps you busy.


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 26, 2005)

are u telling it to me?
This was what I asked:



> Will the game work on Nvdia GeForce 2 MX 32 MB graphics card.
> The minimum requirement is 64 MB but will it work on 32 MB(with very low quality details atleast) or will it not work atall?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 12, 2005)

Just downloaded the game and liked it very much. Will tell you more when I play further because finishin it means like a climbing mount everest 2 times. Will try hard to complete.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 12, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Just downloaded the game and liked it very much. Will tell you more when I play further because finishin it means like a climbing mount everest 2 times. Will try hard to complete.



Buy it if you like it.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 12, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Will the game work on Nvdia GeForce 2 MX 32 MB graphics card.
> The minimum requirement is 64 MB but will it work on 32 MB(with very low quality details atleast) or will it not work atall?



Firstly your game might crash if you try to access advanced settings in graphics with a 32MB Card.

Game can work with 32MB Card. Support is on.

Quoted by Rockstar Games
Game Crashes when entering advanced display options with only 32 meg of video ram (32 meg of video ram is not supported and will only allow use of 640*480 in 16 and 32 bit)

So to fix this crash download GTA Patch 1.01 from 
North American Version Patch

European/Australian Version

German Version


----------



## KoRn (Aug 13, 2005)

i alerady played the game it rocks and the thug life rocks 2.
2 thumbs and toes up for dat game.lol


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 13, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why spend money for a game which is easily available.


----------



## moshel (Aug 13, 2005)

hey guys someone pls help me
i am trapped in the mission "Toreno's Last Flight" anybody got through that, just give me some ideas.

I am getting sick of that mission. even the dancing was easier..........


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 14, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spend money for a good game so that the devlopers have an incentive to work on a newer better version. Imagine what would have happened if no one would have paid for GTA3 or GTA: Vice City! Would GTA:SA would have ever seen the light of the day?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 15, 2005)

You are right but look at this - GTA SA Original costs Rs.3000 Indians will not buy such an expensive game. I would buy GTA SA only if it had been Rs.100-300 which Rockstar will never agree for the price. ALso it is exclusively on DVD and I have only CD-RW Drive so I will need a DVD Drive worth Rs.1000 extra. Still many people in India use CD-ROM or CD-RW drives.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 15, 2005)

Please don't generalise. There are Indians who have actually gone ahead andbought the game. A new game for 100 rupees will be plain day dreaming. But that's beside the point. What I want to say was Keith is right. If you like the game, buy it, or atleast try!


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 18, 2005)

*Edited: No queries about pirated stuff.*


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 18, 2005)

painkiller: Read the forum rule and then post. Discussion about anything pirated/illegal is not permitted here. And dont post twice to get ur post count high.

Reporting......


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 23, 2005)

For those who might have missed this bit of news, R* has released a patch specially to disable any stuff from being unlocked by the Hot Coffee mod. Find the patch at
www.nomorehotcoffee.com


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 30, 2005)

guyz.....plz help

is it possible to run gta sa on tnt riva 32mb card....i dont mind turning of all eyecandy n can play d game at 640x480..i just wanna play this game...if u know any patch that enables gta sa on riva 32mb then let me know...i can download it...whatever the size

plz do reply


----------

